# I got out for a look during Lions half time.



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I was able to find some chickens this weekend but nothing else. The ground is too dry, we need a good soaking. Last year I have over 100lbs of Hens in an hour because my trees all had plenty growing. I can't wait because I'm picking all the hens and honeys I can find.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I also went for an evening walk the other day looking for Hens. Not a one, and this location is always loaded. But it was expected as the woods are bone dry. If we dont get a good full day rain or two,I think the hens are not going to happen. I did find one dried Hen while out sq. hunting sunday.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I found a few hens about 2 weeks ago.. Other than that no hens.. Today I did find a few Shaggys starting to pop, and also a few Blewits starting in one of our customers beds..

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I have picked alot of hens in central mi this year. Started about a month ago and lasted up to a couple of days ago. the peek for me was a week before the small game opener. Wensday produced one hen with over 15 too far gone! Hope this helps. I think my total was around 30 or so. Not bad for my first year I think! Good luck.


----------

